# Siren.... I think I'm on to something here..



## Stephanie. (Aug 16, 2011)

Firrah trucks && bambulances would b much mo' effective if dey were to replace da siren wit dey song "Move B*tch" by Ludacris. h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 16, 2011)

You just need the PA system on a siren and an iPod with speakers..... Not that I have ever done anything of the sort


----------



## Cup of Joe (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bICBrr-FBuk[/YOUTUBE]

that would most definitely clear traffic if it were as loud as siren.


----------



## mikie (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know; it depends what part of town you're in...some people might come closer to partay to the _siren_...


----------



## Cohn (Aug 20, 2011)

The PA system.... Just sayin


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 20, 2011)

Did it in Detroit and got a mix of "wtf whiteboy!?" and "yyyeeeaaahhhhh" looks. 


Did t-swift over the pa the same day just driving normal traffic, and felt like I was going to get killed. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn (Aug 21, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Did it in Detroit and got a mix of "wtf whiteboy!?" and "yyyeeeaaahhhhh" looks.
> 
> 
> Did t-swift over the pa the same day just driving normal traffic, and felt like I was going to get killed.
> ...


 

HA HA!!! Just got this vision of you driving along, lights on, t-swift over the PA, window down so you are driving one hand on wheel and elbow out the window and a 24 carat gold stethoscope round your neck as the bling   :rofl:


----------



## Lady_EMT (Aug 21, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Did it in Detroit and got a mix of "wtf whiteboy!?" and "yyyeeeaaahhhhh" looks.
> 
> 
> Did t-swift over the pa the same day just driving normal traffic, and felt like I was going to get killed.
> ...



I played "I feel like a woman" over the PA when we drive past a neighboring firehouse once... We got in all sorts of trouble. 


---
- This post brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 22, 2011)

I was always a fan of playing Cotton-eyed Joe and the Peanut Butter Jelly Time song


----------

